# Which fast food.....



## Djhuber63 (Jun 13, 2017)

Which fast workers leave the most lingering stench in your upholstery? 

I had a pax from Red Rooter in the other who left in the car, in the words of Kenny, “a stink that will outlast religion”

Hasn’t put me off the product though!


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Hungry Jacks: Stunner & Crisps


----------



## U8er (Sep 11, 2017)

On the other hand, Bakers Delight is the best! LOL


----------



## Djhuber63 (Jun 13, 2017)

Talking about the pax. That smell that gets into their clothes and ultimately ends up in your car, despite mums best efforts with OMO!


----------



## Gonzarelli (Aug 29, 2017)

The dish washers from any restaurant are the worst, the have a very distinctive smell. A worker from the fish market was my worst though.


----------

